# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  A Battle With a Union At the Heart of the UFC and MMA Not Being Sanctioned in NY

## tupollo

A Battle With a Union At the Heart of the UFC and MMA Not Being Sanctioned in New York.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_w8Mgwdk5U

----------

